# Dodge Dakota



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just recently purchased a 2001 Dodge Dakota. Its a quad cab 4X4 with 4.7 V8, auto tranny. Anyone have any experience with this vehicle? Anything to look out for?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Rarely. Just a drift boat if I do.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh bad bad buy should of got an S10/Colorado


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL, Im actually a ford guy. Chevy does make some nice full size trucks bot their mid size is garbage. Terrible plastic interiors and pretty weak engine choices. The I5 in the colorado didn't impress me at all. The V6 I had in my '01 Ranger felt much stronger.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Oh bad bad buy should of got an S10/Colorado


He said he tows a drift boat, he didn't say hes looking for an anchor for his drift boat.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Amen, Buggz


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bad bad buy should of got an S10/Colorado
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Dodge's are awesome. Especially with that auto tranny...

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/gfor ... ost=442881


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bad bad buy should of got an S10/Colorado
> ...


I will say that is funny but S10's/Colorado's are just as good as a Ranger or Dakota


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol, in what way?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You and I both, fatbass. It so hard to find manual transmissions in 4x4 trucks with the opotional motors any more. Not a fan of autos myself. I had a 95 f-250 with a 460 and a 5 speed man. That transmission was bulletproof. I have heard a lot of problems with the auto e40d's used in those truck (and even more about the full size dodge, esp. with the cummins) I finally had to replace the clutch on the ford after 227,000 miles. Bought it with 70,000. Still had the original motorcraft clutch in it! I do miss that truck. With a chip, 4.10, and straight pipes with no cat that thing would seriously move. It would spin almost sideways on an upshift, even from 3rd to 4th at 60 mph.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think them Chevy Colorado's are kinda ugly and over priced... -O,- 

You done good flyguy7 !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks you wise man .45.

#1 DEER 1-I Here's why...
01 dakota - 235 hp 300 ft/lb v8 6100lb towing turning 42.2 ft 14/19mpg
01 S10 - 190hp 250 ft/lb v6 5200lb towing turning 46 ft 15/19mpg
04 Colorado - 220 hp 225 ft/lb I-5 4000lb towing turning 44.6 ft 16/21 mpg

Plus the Dodge has way more room in the cab and not everything breaks. I have never seen an S-10 where all sorts of knobs and pieces of plastic weren't broken off or missing. PS, I liked your chevy trucks topic. Arguing with dozens who actualy OWN the trucks when you do not have one yourself.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> I think them Chevy Colorado's are kinda ugly and over priced... -O,-
> 
> You done good flyguy7 !!!! :mrgreen:


Not to mention that the original Colorado ad was a guy singing "I feel like a woman" song; what does that say about Chev owners?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I admit the Colorado has a little less power but is also powered by a V6 whereas the Dakota is powered by a V8 if GM put a V8 in the Colorado it could out haul any competitor on the market. Another thing is the S10 is gone, not made any more and the Colorado although is basically today's S10 it is built in better quality than the original S10. I admit they could have done a little better with the S-Series when they were built but the Colorado's are of better quality than the original S10's. S10's were never a bad pickup they competed with Toyota, Ford, and Dodge until a few years ago until they were remade and the Colorado is definitely better quality than the original S10's. As for looks it has just as good if not better looks that the Tacoma, Dakota, and Rangers of today.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> I admit the Colorado has a little less power but is also powered by a V6 whereas the Dakota is powered by a V8 if GM put a V8 in the Colorado it could out haul any competitor on the market.


And if a doe had balls she would be a buck. 225 fl/lbs is suprisingly low. Years ago I had a 1988 chrysler lebaron 4 cylinder with that much torque!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You know what trust me an S10 can do anything a Dakota or Tacoma can do. And yes I actually have one, it pulls heavier loads than it was rated at, it goes through mud with so much as one slip of the tires, its bed has held the same weight as my 1500 Silverado has and its worked and drilled its way for 200,000 miles of rough trails, being treated like sh*** and still starting up the next morning for some more. The only things my S10 has required after 200,000 has been ball joints, fuel pump, and a few oil changes. Its been treated like sh*** and by far exceeded the work of pulling and hauling that it should have done and is still going with no problems. Yes there's a little plastic in it but it is a whole lot more comfortable and roomy compared to the Tacoma, Ranger, and Dakota of the same year. It's never got me stuck, its never broke down and required me to walk home or call someone to come and get me, and its never stopped when there was work to be done. Its got bumps and bruises that if a Dakota, Ranger or Tacoma got they would stop right then and there. Its all one ton bails of hay in its bed and ya it smashes the back end a little but with its overload springs it doesn't hurt it at all. Until a truck does farm work and survives its not a real truck.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

This truck








Its interior








This truck








Its interior








And finally this truck








And its plush interior








Colorado Styles









Sometimes its more how the person takes care of the truck rather than how the manu. made it. Interiors in S10's weren't ever that bad they just got treated like sh*** be there owners and in turn thats what they look like in some S10's today.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:shock: :shock: lol, did you really go to the trouble of posting a picture of SOMEONE elses truck with a playstation in it? Show me a picture of YOUR s-10 speedometer pulling a 5000 lb trailer up parleys....

Here's an unbiased comparison that disagrees with you #1 DEER 1-I....
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Comparos/articleId=46966


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I found a picture of a well maintained chevy:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I looked at one of those! Thats the Z 71 fecal edition


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do both headlights on those Chev's work, or does only 1 eye? :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I found a picture of a well maintained chevy:


Howdy Ho! :lol:


----------

